# Basement Archery Workshop...looking for some ideas



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a range set up in my basement, nothing long about 17 yards. It is great though for tuning, and shooting in the winter or at night. I do a lot of work on my bow, and I would like to make a dedicated area in the basement to do most of the work. 
I don't have a full size bow press, but I do have a bowmaster that I use to do some minor work. So I would like to make a way to keep my bow stationary while I am using that. At least until I can obtain a full size bowpress.

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas or pictures to share about their own archery workshop area. Looking for any suggestions or useful setups that I can work into the area.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Shop*

Here is what I have:
Toad Press w/jack....Excellent and priced right
Apple Arrow Saw......Execellent... you will probably need one
100 pound scale from "Farm" store for draw weight... need
Bitz. jig...need
Spine Checker....Save you money you won't use it much...don't need
Bow vise...need
Serving jig.....Need but maybe not right away
4" level and string level to glue to an arrow for set up....Need
NEED!! LeEarls DVD on set up, best $12 you will spend
Crank operated verticle drawing machine.....Make your own


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

*This is what I have, also answer to your ? is in there too*

This is what I have in my basement "shop"/range:

20yard range.

Home made paper tuning rack (made out of pvc pipe, there are plans/pics on AT).
Chrono.
Apple arrow saw.
Apple bow vise.
Digital grain scale for arrows and arrow accessories. Bitzenberger fletching jig.
Ram Products Rachet Press.

Also one nice thing to get. Find a dinning room table protector. They are about 2 ft wide, about 1/2 inch thick and usually fold in three sections. You see them alot on real nice/large dinning room tables. Makes a nice work pad that is pretty portable. A piece of carpet could also be used. It keeps you from scratching finish when laying bow down on work bench to work.

All the misc tools for tuning and maintenance, all kept in a large Plano Tackel box for organization and portability to the "real" range. Also one nice tool is to get a 1/4 or 3/8 drive ratchet and a set of Allen head sockets. They are stronger than most Allen keys and the ratchet gives you more leverage for breaking loose stuborn bolts and adjusting draw weight.

Bench made out of some MDF for the top.

****As for something to hold your bow while using the Bowmaster press, go to Ram Products website. They have a bracket that you mount to a bench top and there is a through bolt that screws into the stabilizer hole on your bow and holds the bow for you to press it and work on it. I think it was like 15bucks when I got mine.****

I'll try to post a pic of the braket and also my work area (but it may be a few days, my work area looks like a bomb went off in it right now!):embara: 

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

sounds like both of these guys have you in the right direction, good posts guys.

really can't add anything else to these posts except maybe one thing is getting a htm bow vise to really fine tune level and 3rd axis for target shooting.

I have yet to get one but i will be soon. to me you can never spend enough in money for tools if you are spending thousands a year to shoot.


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

I would add that I wished that I had gotten a different/better bow vise than the Apple, like Urson suggested. The Apple is a decent budget type vise, but I was disappointed when I got it home. A new vise with finer/easier to make adjustement is in my future.

Hope this helps out,

J-

I forgot to mention in my other post, but LeEarls DVD is a MUST. About the best money that you will spend. I moved an old TV and DVD player that I had laying around into my shop area so I did not have to run up and down the stairs while learning to do something.


----------



## Shane in WI (Feb 6, 2006)

I have built some "reloading benches" to try marketing, but only sold a few of them. I have a custom cabinet shop and we have several of the 4' workbenches and several 6' workbenches left if anyone is interested in a quality, sturdy freestanding bench. There is a knee hole in the center and base cabinets on either side. Solid maple countertop and some upper shelving in the back. The 4' bench is similar, but w/o the upper section. They are real nice laminated cabinets which we build all the time, and would be perfect for an archery workbench as well. If anyone is interested in seeing photo's and details, please email me at [email protected] and I can send you out the information.
Shane


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Poor mans Shop.....*

Here's my setup in my one car garage.........

I got the shelf in the first pic from a friend who has a custom cabnet shop. It was a screw up so it didn't cost me anything. I got two under cabnet lights from Lowes for $8 apiece. The table is from Costco I think i paid $30 for it. the height is adjustable, I like to be able to sit so I can Crest arrows, and it offers plenty of work area plus I can take it down if needed. I have a set of T-handel allen wrenchs on the wall I got from Harbor freight for the easy screws, and a paper towel holder under the shelf as well. All the little cubby holes work great for keeping tuning tools, fletching tools glues etc organized and in easy reach. 

The bow holder in the second pic was made by my dad. I also have one from MTM that works great, however the home made one is more adjustable and is taller so i can leave my stablilizer and sight on. I only have a bowmaster bow press, and these are what i use to hold them. I like it better than a bow press myself, And personally i think it's a lot quicker and easier and more effecient than a bow press. The other thing in the pic is my make shift dremel tool/arrow cutter. The larger reinforced cutting blades work great for trimming up damaged shafts. I wouldn't cut a dozen brand new arrows with it. 

The third pic is my black hole target suspended from the garage door rails. Behind it is a 1/4 inch thick rubber semi mud flap i got from the local farm store. It is hung 3 inchs from the wall with 2x4's to help stop arrows if they hit a soft spot. It really works, the only thing that has gone through to the sheetrock is a broadhead. I am only shooting at about 4-5 feet the width of my one car garage, not the length. Also in the pic is part of my homemade pvc paper tuner. 

This set up works great for me as the local out door range is 5min from my house so i'm very fortunate. This is the major part of my garage "shop" besides all the normal jigs, grain scale, tackel boxs with vanes and verious other junk, cresting stuff etc. Good luck and have fun with it!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Have you seen the MTM maintenance center?*



williams1075 said:


> I have a range set up in my basement, nothing long about 17 yards. It is great though for tuning, and shooting in the winter or at night. I do a lot of work on my bow, and I would like to make a dedicated area in the basement to do most of the work.
> I don't have a full size bow press, but I do have a bowmaster that I use to do some minor work. So I would like to make a way to keep my bow stationary while I am using that. At least until I can obtain a full size bowpress.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any ideas or pictures to share about their own archery workshop area. Looking for any suggestions or useful setups that I can work into the area.
> ...


Ever seen a MTM maintenance center?










If you want to get one, www.archeryexperts.com


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

Huntnjerms said:


> Here's my setup in my one car garage.........
> 
> I got the shelf in the first pic from a friend who has a custom cabnet shop. It was a screw up so it didn't cost me anything. I got two under cabnet lights from Lowes for $8 apiece. The table is from Costco I think i paid $30 for it. the height is adjustable, I like to be able to sit so I can Crest arrows, and it offers plenty of work area plus I can take it down if needed. I have a set of T-handel allen wrenchs on the wall I got from Harbor freight for the easy screws, and a paper towel holder under the shelf as well. All the little cubby holes work great for keeping tuning tools, fletching tools glues etc organized and in easy reach.
> 
> ...


AWESOME thanks for the pics


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's my basement mini shop. Not enough space for a range. Need to resort to the outdoors.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Man you guys I wish I just had a basement LOL!!! especially a 17 yard one...


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Here's my personal bow shop....


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

^^^^nice shop you got there! Mine is a cluttered mess right now, I've definitely outgrown the basement lol


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I built a 2x4 ft table and mounted my ez press to it.I used a third hand bow holder for my vise works great.I built a arrow saw for about 45 bucks mounted up a piece of peg board on the wall and keep my tools and stuff hung up on


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Etheis said:


> ^^^^nice shop you got there! Mine is a cluttered mess right now, I've definitely outgrown the basement lol


Me too. Hope to have a bowman cave in the next house&#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56836;


----------

